# 2004 GTO Key program / learning



## German_GTO (Dec 18, 2012)

Hello 
Sorry my english is not very good. I am from germany and my school english is a lot time ago.
I have a new Key with radio control for the central looking. How can i learning this key? The car is a 2004 Pontiac GTO. That the immobilizer only learning with a tester at a proffesional workshop i realize. The problem is the function of the radio central key......
Thanks for your help.
With best regards.
Sven


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

Programming Transmitters Without Tech 2

1.Turn the ignition to ON, then wait 10 minutes for the next step in the programming sequence.
2.After the 10 minutes has elapsed, the car horn will chirp once. Turn the ignition switch to the OFF position within 5 minutes after the horn has sounded, then to the ON position within 5 seconds after switching it OFF.
3.Leave the key to the ON position for 10 minutes. After the 10 minutes has elapsed, the car horn will chirp twice. Turn the ignition switch to the OFF position within 5 minutes after the horn has sounded, then to the ON position within 5 seconds after switching it OFF.
4.Leave the key to the ON position for 10 minutes. After the 10 minutes has elapsed, the car horn will chirp 3 times.
5.Verify that the security indicator in the instrument cluster has stopped flashing and attempt to start the vehicle.
6.Turn the ignition to OFF and remove the key from the ignition switch.
7.Move approximately 3 meters (10 ft) away from the vehicle and test the transmitter functions to validate that the transmitter has been programmed successful


----------



## German_GTO (Dec 18, 2012)

Thank you very mutch for help.
Best regards.


----------

